# New to IUI



## davies60 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi all, my (soon to be) wife and I have a 4 year old boy who we adopted but after our wedding we would like me to get pregnant. I've done a bit of research and know that IUI is the best choice for us but any advice would be welcome

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi and welcome.

My wife and I had five cycles of IUI last year. The first two cycles I either didn't ovulate or missed it, next two cycles were natural Iui althiugh I was scanned and given a trigger shot to release egg. Fifth cycle was a medicated with gonal f, trigger shot and progesterone support after Iui. All negative and we are now moving onto ivf. 

My thoughts are choose a clinic well. Make sure they communicate well too.  

Start tracking your cycles and do ovulation tests now.

Good luck.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

My advice is to have all of the blood tests done and a hycosy to check that all definitely is well. 

Also go to a number of clinic open days before deciding on clinic.

Ps it does work .....lo is snoring away next to me!!!!!


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, my wife and I are nhs funded. Our ccg funds 6 IUI attempts and one IVF. We had 5 IUI's in total and on the 4th attempt got the BFP but unfortunately mc at 7 weeks....was absolutely awful thing to go through. In all honesty we gave up with IUI after the 5th attempt and are now in the 2ww after having IVF. That is not to say that iui dosent work as many ppl are successful, just really wasn't right for us...good luck x


----------



## choc chip (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi folks,
Just looking for information- my partner and I were referred for fertility treatment in Newcastle and after discussion with the doctors they told us that we would have to self fund 3 natural IUI's and 3 mediated IUI's before possible NHS  IVF treatment.  Just pondering whether I can get IUI's on the NHS- as it seems very unfair!  ITs going to cost about £1700  a cycle natural and more for medicated which seems mad!  
Wondering if you have ay insight on funded or private cycles?  What about having to pay for tube checks etc?
Cheers folks


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

We got 6 IUI's and 1 ivf funded by nhs, we went to the dr after trying AI at home on our own for 2 years prior to getting funded x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*choc chip*, 6 cycles is normal, that's what we had to do to, some places want up to 12 though so I think we got of quite lightly. 
Some CCGs fund the iui's but then usually fund less ivfs.

£1700 for a natural cycle seems very expensive , we paid £1330 for monitored clomid cycles, I wouldn't be paying £1700 for a natural cycle, ludicrous. I'd look around, it may be worth you travelling. You'd only be going there once a month on a natural.

I'd also work out if it is worth you doing the iui's first? How may ivf cycles will they then fund? We only did the iui because we got 3 funded cycles, if we'd only have got one I wouldn't of bothered with the iui and would of gone straight for the ivf.

Best of luck. X


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Agree with you jam, our ccg only fund 1 ivf for any couples trying, but they do also find the 6 iui. If we had to choose between funding 6 IUI or 1 IVF I think we would choose the ivf because of success rates. But if they find 3 IVF might be worth giving the IUI a go, good luck in whatever you do x


----------

